# PHD and their Dealer Network



## SQ Audi (Dec 21, 2010)

Greetings,

I am Joe Wallis, the Southern Plains Rep for PHD as well as North American Team PHD Coordinator. I wanted to come on here and other forums to let you guys know what is happening with PHD currently.

PHD no doubt has a presence here, as evidenced by DAT and Cobb2819 and their presence here. PHD appreciates the strides that they have done in regards to getting the word out about PHD.

I have been talking to the US distributor, Mike Allen of Home Run Enterprises, and we have decided to let everyone know where PHD is heading in the United States.

As some of you know, PHD (Welcome in PHD) is an Italian company that hand builds each and every speaker in house for over 20 years. These are truly hand built, not just hand assembled speakers. They utilize some of the lightest and stiffest materials to comprise their cones with some lines having CNC-Milled baskets and tweeter enclosure/cups. Up until about July of 2012, PHD didn't really have a US Market, although back in the early 2000's, they had a distributor for a few years, then dropped out of sight.

PHD is now back, and better than ever. 

Currently there are dealers in these states: Indiana and Kentucky, Ohio, New Mexico, with pending dealers in Guthrie, Lawton Oklahoma, one pending in Colorado, and another pending in El Paso. I consider this excellent due to the diligence expressed by Mike Allen and the other reps of PHD. We are ever expanding! If we are not in your area, rest assured we will be soon. If you are in a state that doesn't yet have a dealer, please contact Mike Allen at mra.0821(at)gmail.com and he can direct you to the closest dealer. If for some reason you cannot reach Mike, please don't hesitate to contact me at TeamPHDUSA(at)gmail.com. I will get you an answer asap.

Again, we want to thank DAT and Cobb2819 for bringing PHD to the forefront of the DIYMA forum and generating tons of interest. If in Kentucky, DAT is the man that can get you some product, likewise, if in New Mexico, Cobb2819 is your guy! 

My coverage is approx 300mi in any direction of Oklahoma City (Kansas City North, DFW South, Little Rock East, and Amarillo West). Another rep has the rest of Texas south of DFW. 

If you are a dealer and are interested in product, you can contact Mike and he will direct you to the rep covering that area or if no rep is available, he will talk to you personally.

Thank you for your continued interest in PHD. We will be hitting a dealer near you!

Very best regards,

Joe Wallis


----------



## rebelfromva (Jan 22, 2013)

Man you are everywhere!


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Definately very interesting products for sure... Joe is also a greattttt guy!!


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

Thanks Joe. ! I Really like this company and their speakers.

PASMAG. Did a review on the FB 6.1 comps. 
http://pasmag.com/car-audio/reports/2810-phd-fb-61-competition-component-speakers


----------



## SQ Audi (Dec 21, 2010)

rebelfromva said:


> Man you are everywhere!


I was asked by the distributor to get the word out.

But yes, I am...muhahaha


----------



## SQ Audi (Dec 21, 2010)

SouthSyde said:


> Definately very interesting products for sure... Joe is also a greattttt guy!!


Why thank you my friend. You are quite the dood yourself!


----------



## adrenalinejunkie (Oct 17, 2010)

No offense, but I heard these came on Ferrari's?


----------



## SQ Audi (Dec 21, 2010)

adrenalinejunkie said:


> No offense, but I heard these came on Ferrari's?


None taken...yes you are right, a few years ago PHD was standard issue speakers for Ferrari amd AMG Mercedes SL500 too.

They still make subwoofers for them, but Bose is now their stereo go to brand.

But if you think of it, Dynaudio is standard issue in some VW's, Volvo, and even some Rolls Royce products.

Mark Levison in Lexus, Bang and Olufson in Audi, and let's not forget Bowers and Wilkens (B&W) in Jaguar. 

Just because these auto manufacturers use products from these stereo companies, their quality is no less outstanding. Same can be held here with PHD and Ferrari.


----------



## SoundJunkie (Dec 3, 2008)

Good job Joe! Interesting indeed, looking forward to getting my mitts on some and having a listen sometime. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SQ Audi (Dec 21, 2010)

Just secured another Dealer in Oklahoma. Hi Fi Shop in Lawton Oklahoma will have a set of the AF6.1's and Fb5.1's in the owners truck for a listen. If you are in the area, come and take a listen, and talk to owner Richard (ReRe) about PHD!


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

SoundJunkie said:


> Good job Joe! Interesting indeed, looking forward to getting my mitts on some and having a listen sometime.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


x2..


----------



## SoundJunkie (Dec 3, 2008)

SouthSyde said:


> x2..




Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

SQ Audi said:


> Just secured another Dealer in Oklahoma. Hi Fi Shop in Lawton Oklahoma will have a set of the AF6.1's and Fb5.1's in the owners truck for a listen. If you are in the area, come and take a listen, and talk to owner Richard (ReRe) about PHD!



Joe,

Who's the rep in Guthrie, Anthony?


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...g-results-review-if-you-will.html#post1804213


Looks I may be hitching my band to this wagon all over again! Loved em before...cant wait to try the new! PHD could be a perfect fit for what I want to do with my rover as soon as I'm not borderline homeless anymore?


----------



## SQ Audi (Dec 21, 2010)

fish said:


> Joe,
> 
> Who's the rep in Guthrie, Anthony?


Was Anthony. Anthony does more SPL and stated he couldn't get anyone interested. So I will be concentrating on other dealers here in Oklahoma City.


----------



## SQ Audi (Dec 21, 2010)

rexroadj said:


> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...g-results-review-if-you-will.html#post1804213
> 
> 
> Looks I may be hitching my band to this wagon all over again! Loved em before...cant wait to try the new! PHD could be a perfect fit for what I want to do with my rover as soon as I'm not borderline homeless anymore?



I can point you in the right direction when you are ready. Let me know when you think you might be wanting to try PHD again.

--Joe


----------



## SQ Audi (Dec 21, 2010)

We now have a new rep in Colorado and Utah. Please contact me via pm to get the rep's name if you are interested in these two states.

--Joe


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

SQ Audi said:


> I can point you in the right direction when you are ready. Let me know when you think you might be wanting to try PHD again.
> 
> --Joe


Thank you for "everything" Joe!!!!!


----------



## SQ Audi (Dec 21, 2010)

Justin, you are most welcome!

--Joe


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

got any dealers near the Junction City ks area

i'm interested if the 6.5's would pair up good with some horns


----------



## SQ Audi (Dec 21, 2010)

Horsemanwill said:


> got any dealers near the Junction City ks area
> 
> i'm interested if the 6.5's would pair up good with some horns


I am actually the Rep for Kansas, so I don't have any dealers yet, but I can see what I can do for you.

What do you like, fiber cone midbass or woven metal midbass?

We have some that are midbass only speakers.

Pm me and I will see what I can come up with.

--Joe


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

The Fb pro's are damn good. I like my AF series a lot. Waiting for the new amps to be finished.


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

Who serves the Dayton Ohio area fella's?


----------



## SQ Audi (Dec 21, 2010)

deeppinkdiver said:


> Who serves the Dayton Ohio area fella's?


you have pm sir.


----------



## jimbno1 (Apr 14, 2008)

Hey guys what the heck is up with the freq response in the passmag review?

PASMAG | PERFORMANCE AUTO AND SOUND - PHD FB 6.1 Competition Component Speakers

There is a big rise around 4-5 KHz then a HUGE null around 8-9 KHZ. That is one of the worst freq response charts I have ever seen. Surely something is up? 

BTW on the website Welcome in PHD I can find no useful information on the speakers whatsoever. Where are the TS params, Dimensions, Freq response, Impedence curve, etc? 

I really think the speakers aren't getting a fare shake. I once had a pair of the Modena/AF 6.1 comps. From purely subjective listening I thought the midbass was kind of lightweight below 100 Hz. The midrange was superior in my opinion. Really exceptional between say 250 Hz to 3.5 KHz or where ever it was crossed. I suspect the poor low freq and great midrange performance could be a function of the small diameter voice coil. But that is pure speculation. The tweeters were just OK, not really up to my standards. It sounded much better with Kicker ND25 for instance. The crossovers were pretty chintzy. It appears the tweeter housing at least has been improved. Hopefully the performance was upped as well, although the Passmag review does not indicate good performance. 

I am going by the Modena model I listened to. If the rest of the system matched the midrange performance it would be something special. But the list price puts them in pretty rarified company. And things like the crossover construction do not reflect well on the product. Truthfully the fit and finish on the speakers I had was not anything special. Certainly not Scanspeak construction. And reviews like the Passmag do not help in my opinion. It seems to be saying "Don't let the Freq response fool you. Trust me these speakers sound great! After all they are hand made in Italy, and are very expensive to boot." I really don't care if Keebler Elves make them in a hollow tree. They have to provide premium performance to match the premium price tag. 

I know I am sounding harsh, but I really do love the AF as mids. I am trying to be honest and point out some possible reasons PHD has not caught on in the USA.

How about asking Erin to Kipple a pair? That should clear up some questions and give some exposure also.

Just my two cents YMMV.


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

Hmm interesting , I have some AF 6.1 in doors right now and have them running from 65hz to 4.4k just to play active they do a great job.


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

Jumbo- goto www.phd.it and goto contact area. And you will see Mike Allen. He can get you the info while they are updating the web site 

Or if I have the PDF I'll forward it to you


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

jimbno1 said:


> Hey guys what the heck is up with the freq response in the passmag review?
> 
> PASMAG | PERFORMANCE AUTO AND SOUND - PHD FB 6.1 Competition Component Speakers
> 
> ...


The reason they have not caught on in the usa is because they left for about a decade, and just now getting there feet back into it here. Just now lining up reps etc..... Give it a little time for things to get rolling. This is not PHD from that era. (I actually liked phd then too) Same company but have evolved greatly! 
I PM'd Erin a few days ago.....I have some stuff coming and will ask Mike Allen if he is ok with me sending some to Erin....if Erin ever responds to me and is on board?

I did not find the review in the same fashion as you did (minus the graph...I've learned to toss most of those though).
As far as the midbass goes.....I think the new FB line, especially the pro, will be a whole new experience for you  Same with the tweeter lines! HOLY ****!

I will be receiving a set of the comps from the magazine, FB 6" coaxial, maybe a 5.25 FB midbass (couple days) and am ordering a set of AF6.3 3ways for my vehicle. The tweeter I already have for review purposes is amazing and I will be upgrading to those as well! 

This stuff is going to ROCK once its out and about


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

Yeah Jimbno1 likes big mid bass speakers. Like the JBL raw speakers . 

I personally think these speakers sound great. Switch to 60hz now and it handles everything I throw at it. 

Sub running 50hz down.

Btw : I have the older AF Modena speakers. And need ones are improvements. But his old 6.1's do have nice midbass not like a 8" but damn good. 

Maybe they didn't like the environment he had them installed in ? 


I'm running active with 275w on them right now and they love it.


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

Theres always the AF8.1 (is there a neo too? I forget) and the FB8 (do they have an 8pro? also forget). I think those actually will be monsters on this forum when they start rolling around! Price and performance there going to titty lick most competition IMO.


----------



## SQ Audi (Dec 21, 2010)

The Neo's will be from the FB lineup. The FB6.1 Neo is their go to midrange concerning price to perfomance ratio.

They are also expanding their Studio lineup with a Studio 6.1 Neo, and a Studio 6.1 Pro and are soon to design a Studio 4.1 Neo as well.

Prices have yet to be published on them so far, but when I find out, you know the rest of the reps will know, and the dealers soon after.


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

rexroadj said:


> Theres always the AF8.1 (is there a neo too? I forget) and the FB8 (do they have an 8pro? also forget). I think those actually will be monsters on this forum when they start rolling around! Price and performance there going to titty lick most competition IMO.


I got some FB 8.1 here I need to get them in the sound board


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

DAT said:


> I got some FB 8.1 here I need to get them in the sound board


Those and the Neo 4's  I cant wait to get my FB's and AFs etc......!!!! I should check ups so I know when I can expect them


----------



## jimbno1 (Apr 14, 2008)

I will definately consider PHD highly for a future install. Do you guys like the FB or AF better?


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

I wish there were more specs & parameters on these speakers. Interested in the 4.1 Neo.


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

fish said:


> I wish there were more specs & parameters on these speakers. Interested in the 4.1 Neo.


Me too...

I have the AF 4.1's but interested in the PDF on 4.1neo

here is the 6.1 Studio Neo


----------



## SQ Audi (Dec 21, 2010)

I don't have the specs on the 4.1 Neo yet, because they haven't released that model yet. But I will let everyone know when they come in.


----------



## SQ Audi (Dec 21, 2010)

DAT said:


> Me too...
> 
> I have the AF 4.1's but interested in the PDF on 4.1neo
> 
> here is the 6.1 Studio Neo


I am not sure that this picture is the "Studio" 6.1 NEO...since they haven't released that model yet. But, I know they make an FB 6.1 Neo and I believe that is the one that is shown.

The Studio line is their reference line. Not FB..this is my reasoning for questioning this.

Just checked my information on the Neo drivers, and it is confirmed, that is the FB 6.1 Neo, not the Studio Neo.

Fish, do you want the information on the 4.1 Neo or the Studio 4.1?


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

I just wanted to proudly announce that I will be a PHD representative for New England! I'm very excited to represent this brand! All you folks in New England....get out there and let your local dealers know you want to see what PHD is all about! 
My vehicle will be started VERY soon for demo in the area.


----------



## SQ Audi (Dec 21, 2010)

Awesome! Great to have you on board Justin! Congrats!


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

SQ Audi said:


> Awesome! Great to have you on board Justin! Congrats!


Thank YOU!


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

SQ Audi said:


> Fish, do you want the information on the 4.1 Neo or the Studio 4.1?


Joe, just the 4.1 Neo really, as I'm looking for something with a small motor for A-pillars.


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

Aren't the studio's neo as well? (price sheet says it, waiting on info from Mike)


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

rexroadj said:


> Aren't the studio's neo as well? (price sheet says it, waiting on info from Mike)


Well in that case, yes, I'd like the PDF for the Studio 4.1 too.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

I am not sure if there is a PDF yet for the 4.1neo or the 4.1 studio. Joe and Justin, if you guys have it or come across it, please let me know. Mike just sent me abouch of them today, but those 2 are not in the batch.


----------



## SQ Audi (Dec 21, 2010)

All the studio's are Neo's

But they don't have a small motor structure like you think. They have conventional magnets with the Neo magnet as well.


----------



## SQ Audi (Dec 21, 2010)

The studio neo's aren't out yet, so there isn't much information on them yet. AS for the Neo 4.1, I will contact Enrico and see if I can get an answer.


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

SQ Audi said:


> The studio neo's aren't out yet, so there isn't much information on them yet. AS for the Neo 4.1, I will contact Enrico and see if I can get an answer.



Awesome! Thanks!!!

And any info on the studio mini tweeter  Specifically price 

I can already see an upgrade coming soon.....Ugh....AF4.1 to Studio 4.1


----------



## SQ Audi (Dec 21, 2010)

Justin, we are waiting on it. It is still in testing according to Enrico, so the mini tweeter isn't going to be available for awhile. 

I sent Enrico a letter and when I get the response, I will update this thread.


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

SQ Audi said:


> Justin, we are waiting on it. It is still in testing according to Enrico, so the mini tweeter isn't going to be available for awhile.
> 
> I sent Enrico a letter and when I get the response, I will update this thread.


Very good! Thank you for all the info......just a lot of great new things on paper/italy. Anxious to see/touch/feel/hear is all 

Luckily buying and changing things is nothing new for me


----------



## SQ Audi (Dec 21, 2010)

DAT said:


> Me too...
> 
> I have the AF 4.1's but interested in the PDF on 4.1neo
> 
> here is the 6.1 Studio Neo


Dave, I am sorry, but you are right...That is the 6.1 Studio Neo. I just got confirmation from Enrico.

Joe


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

Great! I need to travel to Italy and help
build these speakers. Bring a bunch back with me too! 

Good thing happening with PHD


----------



## bolo1g2 (Oct 24, 2011)

Is there a west coast vendor? I'm in Washington and want to see these speakers.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 21, 2009)

I'm In the Salem Oregon area. I have a set of the FBs and a demo AF. I've been working directly with Mike to bring the PHD stuff up here


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Rather than start a new thread, I thought I would ask here. A couple years back PHD seemed primed to make a big leap into the US market and now, I don't hear or see anything about them. I never even saw the product out here in California, much less heard it. 

So, are they still out there? If not, does anyone know what happened?


----------



## mathematics (May 11, 2009)

Don has PHD coming in very soon =)


----------



## lust4sound (Apr 9, 2008)

jimbno1 said:


> Hey guys what the heck is up with the freq response in the passmag review?
> 
> PASMAG | PERFORMANCE AUTO AND SOUND - PHD FB 6.1 Competition Component Speakers
> 
> ...


Keebler Elves in a hollow tree PFFFT!!!!!!!! *wiping coffee from monitor*


----------



## lust4sound (Apr 9, 2008)

Just came across a set of PHD 6.1 Pro Kit Modena (circa 2004) Complete set in immaculate condition with original packaging. Original owner looking to sell.. I've been tooling around with the idea of putting together a 3 way active system, based on the New Alpine or Pioneer HU's.. Thoughts? What should I pay?


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

mathematics said:


> Don has PHD coming in very soon =)


Can I assume you are referring to Don Amman (6spdcoupe)? 

Are Mike Allen and Joe Wallis still involved? 

Just curious. It just seemed like there was a lot of hype, and then nothing.


----------



## lust4sound (Apr 9, 2008)

rton20s said:


> Can I assume you are referring to Don Amman (6spdcoupe)?
> 
> Are Mike Allen and Joe Wallis still involved?
> 
> Just curious. It just seemed like there was a lot of hype, and then nothing.


Contacted PHD regarding my local find, a gentleman named Mike Allen returned my call.. Nice guy.. I guess it's safe to assume he's still involved..


----------



## I800C0LLECT (Jan 26, 2009)

He just sent me a replacement tweeter that was somehow lost while I was deployed.

Mike Allen went out of his way...I was calling to buy a new pair when he asked for my address and just shipped one for free.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Mike Allen has been a fixture in the competition scene the past couple seasons. But, I haven't seen or heard about him this year. He's a great guy.

I can't really say I feel the same about the product from the data I've gathered and from what I've seen published, though.


----------



## rockytophigh (Apr 16, 2008)

I ran the FB set and it was an improvement over the HAT Imagines IMO. They sounded Morel ish by being musical and laid back. Very laid back and smooth. I highly recommend them


----------



## car8961 (May 7, 2013)

Mike Allen has some kind of health challenges in the past 6 months. I wouldn't hesitate to do business with him. I just can't decide on what to try.


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2015)

Mike Allen is a fantastic guy. 
I've spent countless hours talking with him at various MECA shows and at his home, we live roughly 15 minutes from each other. Indeed He has experienced some health issues over the past year or so. I do hope Mike is still associated with PHD as he is a wonderful ambassador for the brand.


----------



## lust4sound (Apr 9, 2008)

SQ_TSX said:


> Mike Allen is a fantastic guy.
> I've spent countless hours talking with him at various MECA shows and at his home, we live roughly 15 minutes from each other. Indeed He has experienced some health issues over the past year or so. I do hope Mike is still associated with PHD as he is a wonderful ambassador for the brand.


Mike is indeed still with PHD. We've been passing Emails back and forth with regard to my recent pre-owned PHD find, he's not only very helpful, he's a swell guy..

He did mention a few improvements in their product line, I think it was with regard to midbass performance.. Not sure if it was an admission of sorts..

Swell guy, when I mentioned I may want to run 4 way active with PHD as front stage, he quickly offered a 20% discount on a midrange driver with free shipping..

SO.... What's the skinny with the 6.1 Pro Kit Modena circa 2004? This is the kit with the woven aluminum cone and chrome Audiobahnish basket.. Please note, the 6.1 Pro Modena kit that I am interested in purchasing is a 2 way, with the 6.1 driver you see, as well as the silk tweet.. The two 4" midbass specs are the optionals that I am considering, they are not part of the kit.. Those are the drivers he's offering at a discount.. 

Here's what he sent.. Although I'm ashamed to admit T/S parameters are like Greek to me, the response curves for the 6.1 seem to indicate a sharp drop in the midrange area.. Thoughts?


----------



## lust4sound (Apr 9, 2008)

awe heck.. Jpegs are not legible.. I'll repost in text..


----------



## lust4sound (Apr 9, 2008)

Let's try this again

AF 6.1 PRO Mid Bass 

Nominal Impedance 4 ohm 
Rated Power AES 75 W 
Continous Program Power 150 W 
Voice coil diameter 25mm 
Magnet Ferrite 
Basket Aluminium 
Voice coil winding material Copper 
Voice coil former material Aluminium 
Cone material Aluminium Fiber 
Surround Material Rubber 
Dust dome material Cotton 

Fs 94,99 Hz 
Vas 9,26 L 
Re 3,30 Ohm 
Qms 2,91 
Qes 1,29 
Qts 0,89 

B - L 3,37 T - m 
dBspl 89,91 
Sd 0,01 m2 

Cms 0,37 mm/N 
Mms 7,45g 
Rms 1,52 Ohm M 

Cas 6,63E - 8m/N 
Mas 42,31 kg/m4 
Ras 8669 OhmA 

Cmes 655,68 uF 
Lces 4,28 mH 
Res 7,44 Ohm 

Rat 28223 OhmA 
Rmt 4,97 OhmM 
Mmd 6,58g 

Zmin 3,84 Ohm 
Zmax 10,74 Ohm 
Zavg 5,85 Ohm 

no 0,5903% 
L1kh z 

0,66 MH 
L10khz 0,12 mH 

165mm/6,44 

91,80mm/ 3,60 

80,00mm/ 3,15 

36,60mm/ 1,40 

28mm/1,10 

31mm/1,22

Tweeter mumbo jumbo

Fs 1135,46 Hz 

Qms 0,07 

Qes 0,0768 

Qts 0,0369 

Cmes 3,26 uF 

Zmin 4,6867 Ohm 

Re 3,30 Ohm 

Lces 6,02 mH 

Res 3,05 Ohm 

L1khz 0,8230 MH 

L10khz 0,0683 mH 

Zavg 4,9023 Ohm 

FB 1.1 Tweeter 

dBspl 99,10 

Specifications and Charateristics 

Nominal Diameter 1 

Nominal Impedance 4 ohm 

Rated Power 15 W 

Maximum Power 150 W 

Voice coil diameter 25mm 

Magnet Neodymium


----------



## lust4sound (Apr 9, 2008)

AF midrange option

Nominal Diameter 4  

Nominal Impedance 4 ohm 

Rated Power AES 45 W 

Continous Program Power 90 W 

Voice coil diameter 25mm 

Magnet Ferrite 

Basket Hight Tight 

Voice coil winding material Copper 

Voice coil former material Aluminium 

Cone material Aluminium Fiber 

Surround Material Rubber 

Dust dome material Cotton 

105mm/ 4,13  

AF 4.1 Mid/Bass 

Fs 107,97 Hz 
Vas 1,32 L 
Re 3,30 Ohm 

Qms 3,76 
Qes 0,50 
Qts 0,44 

B - L 5,06 T - m 
dBspl 87,18 
Sd 0,0050 m2 

Cms 0,37 mm/N 
Mms 5,80g 
Rms 1,04 Ohm M 

Cas 9,45 E - 9m/N 
Mas 229,83 

kg/m4 

Ras 41361 

OhmA 

Cmes 226,20 uF 
Lces 9,60 mH 
Res 24,56 Ohm 

Rat 349241 

OhmA 

Rmt 8,82 

OhmM 

Mmd 5,60g 

Zmin 6,05 Ohm 
Zmax 27,86 

Ohm 

Zavg 9,66 Ohm 

no 0,3150% 
L1khz 0,92 MH 
L10khz 0,24 mH


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

I have no idea what the difference is in driver cost, but based on the frequency response plots, I would probably choose the AF4.1 over the MF4.1. Seems you can cross it plenty low enough to mate up to the AF6.1 and it has better top end extension than the MF.


----------



## lust4sound (Apr 9, 2008)

rton20s said:


> I have no idea what the difference is in driver cost, but based on the frequency response plots, I would probably choose the AF4.1 over the MF4.1. Seems you can cross it plenty low enough to mate up to the AF6.1 and it has better top end extension than the MF.


Yup, my thoughts as well.. Based on the graph (which you're probably not able to see) the AF is a better choice for Modena Kit.. The MF is looking like a midbass driver in it's own right, am I correct?

Also, with regard to the dip in the 6.1 midbass (right around 1200?) will this pose serious problems with my plans on using the Pioneer 80PR with an additional 2 way XO between mid/tweet? The Pioneer hi channel only comes down to 1500Hz no?

Thoughts?

Also, based on the T/S for the midbass, if the 6.1 is properly mounted in the doors, with proper acoustic treatment and such, will they work well in that location, with authoritative response in the 60/80 Hz range? I want kick drums to absolutely thump..

Additionally, how would those 4" work mounted in the stock dash location?


----------



## nanohead (Oct 21, 2013)

This is basically a duplicate post I just made with some other observations

I just finished an install with the FB series 3 ways in a 2011 Mustang. I'd say they're probably my favorite speaker I've used to date for overall musicality and transparency bar none. Basically, I'm pretty blown away. Everyone whose heard it is blown away.

Other speakers in my cars now and in the past include Hybrid, Dynaudio, Morel, Focal, Pioneer, Infinity, Rockford, etc. My pickup has a full boat HAT install, that sounds amazing, but it can't touch the PHD install. 

Now to be fair, it could also be my hack tuning skills, the interior layout of the pickup vs the mustang, the fact that the mustang is a 3 way, or any number of other details, but for what its worth, I'm totally amazed at how transparent they are

The HATs are lively for sure, and incredibly responsive/sensitive (especially the L6SE), which looks like its going to explode when you watch it playing a very dynamic track. 

But there's a presence to the PHDs that has nothing to do with tuning or anything like that. They are incredible at displaying distance between instruments on complex tracks, making each instrument stand out, which is something I've always wanted in my cars, but never really achieved. Even the HATs, as sensitive as they are, are often times muddled, where you can't pick out individual instruments.

For me, its been a revelation. I like energetic music, metal, progressive, symphonic rock, electronica, etc, and more often then not, this is hard to reproduce well. I've heard $500,000 (not kidding) home systems that have trouble with the speed of modern music sometimes, where instruments step on each other. Slower showy, vocal/acoustic music always sounds good on many higher end systems, but more intense music is very inconsistent.

I'm an engineer but I never totally understand the relationship between specs in the analog domain and how things actually sound (in other words, numbers tell one story, my ears, another). I tried the PHDs on a lark, traded with a member here, and now am just shocked at how crushing they sound. Regardless of measurements and specs, there's always an emotive/musical characteristic to loudspeakers that have nothing to do with specs. I even learned this when building cheesebag guitar amps for myself when I was a kid. 

The PHDs basically kick major ass to my taste at least. I have a couple more cars I'm going to be doing this summer, and I'm gonna use PHD almost for sure.


----------



## lust4sound (Apr 9, 2008)

nanohead said:


> This is basically a duplicate post I just made with some other observations
> 
> I just finished an install with the FB series 3 ways in a 2011 Mustang. I'd say they're probably my favorite speaker I've used to date for overall musicality and transparency bar none. Basically, I'm pretty blown away. Everyone whose heard it is blown away.
> 
> ...


I appreciate the feedback.. I too listen to a very broad range of music, to date, I've never heard a set of speakers that do everything exceptionally well.. 

Your post was just the sort of encouragement I needed to pull the trigger on my local find.. I am picking up an older set I found locally, the 6.1 Pro Kit Modena, a 2 way set up, owner kept them in pristine condition with original packaging and all.. Apparently, he purchased the kit new back in 2004, never installed it, been sitting in the original box ever since.. Happenstance, I just happened to contact the owner regarding a Zapco amp he's selling, ended up making a deal for the Zapco and PHDs.. I'd never even heard of them till last week.. Did a bunch of research, mixed reviews.. The folks that haven't heard them seem to be focused on the less than favorable spec sheet.. Folks such as yourself praise them.. Ended up speaking to Mike Allen, wanted more info on the kit, because it's from 2004 and isn't on their website.. He tells me it's closest to the new AF 6.1 kit.. The difference apparently is an improvement to the midbass driver.. 

Mike also offered a big discount on the 4" mid that I'll need to complete the set, AND FREE SHIPPING.. Swell guy.. Looks like I will have a PHD front stage with a pair of JBL 2225Hs in an original JBL 4648 cabinet (8CF, 4 ohms, 800 watts rms, 32Hz, 98Db sens) I've removed the 5 and 6th passenger seat in my minivan, the JBL will go there as there is room to spare 

What I will eventually do is buy or build a bass guitar cabinet with 2 JBL 15's in it.. I will end up loading the newer JBL 2226 HPLs that I have.. The cab will have identical specs as the 4648, but will be much easier to transport, will have a protective grill, heavy duty casters, handles etc.. As a bass player, I play shows regularly, the minivan is my mode of transport.. So, rather than lugging my bass guitar cabinet down my stairs everytime I need to rehearse or play a show, I will just leave it in the van.. Connected to a Zapco Reference 750.2 bridged...

WIN WIN.. It's as simple as that.. These JBLs are absolutely beautiful sounding.. I play a Warwick Streamer II 5 string bass through an Ampeg SVT 4 Pro head, and while there's no tweeter or midrange, I'm not missing anything (for bass guitar that is) I have the head bridged to show the 2225s a 1200 watt load, but I don't drive them anywhere near that.. The headroom, the bass, the head, the drivers, the cab, I'm pretty sure it's a combination of all the above mentioned, but the tone is mindblowing. These things do low end like no ones business, absolutely full and detailed.. Velvety, pillowy, enormous thump..

All, said I'm hoping it all sounds good together.. Hopefully picking up the PHDs this weekend, should have the install done in the next few weeks.. I have no plans of competing, just want good sound.. I plan on 4 way active, but I have a sneaking suspicion that I won't be needing the midbass drivers from the PHDs.. The first order of business will be installing the 4" mid and tweet in the dash and pillar.. I'm wondering if it's possible to achieve good imaging/sound with just the 2 JBLs, the 4" mid and tweet.. If so, I won't be running a 4 way active system, will just do the 3 way with JBLs as sub/midbass.. They perform exceptionally well to 1.5Khz which is spot on for the pioneer deh-80prs in 3 way/network mode.. I'm hoping to round everything off with a full compliment of Zapco amps.. 

Thoughts?


----------



## rockytophigh (Apr 16, 2008)

Outstanding review and it's what I have been trying to tell people. They are just flat out wonderful.

PHD make awesome speakers...simple as that. Their shipping boxes are **** though. I've got a single FB 4.1 if anyone needs it....oh, and I also have a BNIB FB 12.1 sub which is widely acclaimed. PM me if you need either. For the money...you're hard pressed to do as good.


----------



## nanohead (Oct 21, 2013)

rockytophigh said:


> Outstanding review and it's what I have been trying to tell people. They are just flat out wonderful.
> 
> PHD make awesome speakers...simple as that. Their shipping boxes are **** though. I've got a single FB 4.1 if anyone needs it....oh, and I also have a BNIB FB 12.1 sub which is widely acclaimed. PM me if you need either. For the money...you're hard pressed to do as good.


Thanks John. I actually got the 3 way setup from you!! It was on a total lark (I love a good 3 way!).


----------



## nanohead (Oct 21, 2013)

lust4sound said:


> I appreciate the feedback.. I too listen to a very broad range of music, to date, I've never heard a set of speakers that do everything exceptionally well..
> 
> Your post was just the sort of encouragement I needed to pull the trigger on my local find..
> 
> Thoughts?


Truncated your post a bit...

Glad it helped. I have the 4 inch mid and tweet mounted up high in the mustang doors, where the original 6x8 was mounted. They have a ton of energy, so I suspect your master plan will sound great. Not sure if passing on the PHD mid bass and just running those frequencies out of a larger cabinet in the rear of the van will help or hurt the stage. My expertise is about a mile wide and a centimeter deep


----------



## lust4sound (Apr 9, 2008)

nanohead said:


> Truncated your post a bit...
> 
> Glad it helped. I have the 4 inch mid and tweet mounted up high in the mustang doors, where the original 6x8 was mounted. They have a ton of energy, so I suspect your master plan will sound great. Not sure if passing on the PHD mid bass and just running those frequencies out of a larger cabinet in the rear of the van will help or hurt the stage. My expertise is about a mile wide and a centimeter deep


 "My expertise is about a mile wide and a centimeter deep"

I've not heard that one, well said and ditto, LOL!


----------



## SQ Audi (Dec 21, 2010)

rton20s said:


> Can I assume you are referring to Don Amman (6spdcoupe)?
> 
> Are Mike Allen and Joe Wallis still involved?
> 
> Just curious. It just seemed like there was a lot of hype, and then nothing.


I am no longer with the brand. Mike and I talked it out and when they chose to go to the internet for sales, I had to leave. It was amicable. Mike and I still talk and when Mike told me he was thinking about needing another distributor, I mentioned Don and got them together. PHD is an excellent product and a solid performers evidenced by Kevin Keen's win at Meca Nationals.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

SQ Audi said:


> I am no longer with the brand. Mike and I talked it out and when they chose to go to the internet for sales, I had to leave. It was amicable. Mike and I still talk and when Mike told me he was thinking about needing another distributor, I mentioned Don and got them together. PHD is an excellent product and a solid performers evidenced by Kevin Keen's win at Meca Nationals.


Thanks for the response Joe. I was just curious because PHD seemed all cued up to take off a couple years back and then I heard nothing. It will be interesting to see what Mike and Don can do with the brand here in the states.


----------



## kmbkk (Jun 11, 2011)

To echo sentiments regarding Mike, I talked with him for a while at last year's finals in Nashville. He let me demo his car and it confirmed my decision to use PHDs in my install. He took the time to offer suggestions and inputs and is a very nice guy to boot!


----------



## SQ Audi (Dec 21, 2010)

It is my understanding that Don Amann is soon to be the sole distributor for PHD. I am very happy for him and I know that this brand will continue to grow in the car audio community. I know he does not need it, but, if he does, I will be willing to work with him to get the ball rolling again for PHD. PHD Audiophile Systems is too good to not have a strong following here in the USA. Congrats Don! This is awesome news. 

I believe that Mike is going to be concentrating on his health now. I wish Mike all the luck in that endeavor.


----------



## lust4sound (Apr 9, 2008)

Pulled the trigger on an OS set of BNIB PHD 6.1 Pro Kit Modena's that I found for sale local.. Temporarily installed them in an old pair of Boston Acoustics bookshelf speakers I had laying around.. Could not be more pleased with the sound.. I'm seriously motivated now!!


----------



## lust4sound (Apr 9, 2008)

I'm looking to run a 3 or 4 way active system, preferably 4 way. 

I have the 6.1 Pro Kit Modena, to date, I've only heard them installed in a set of Boston Acoustics A40 bookshelf speaker shells which I use for testing purposes.. 

Tested in that way, they seem a bit light in the ass in midbass dept... Don't get me wrong, absolutely great sounding speakers, they have a very subtle quality about them, transparent I guess is the correct term? Very smooth, but very subtle.. As a bass player/drummer, I enjoy a bit more of an obtrusive, sub type of "kick" in the lower midbass dept.. I'm also looking for an SQL type setup, my subwoofers and amps will be pretty stout (massive, actually)

I was also looking to install midbass drivers in the OEM or doors of my minivan I/B.. With the PHD's, I'm thinking they may get lost there, or they may not be able to match the output of the subs with much authority in the midbass dept, I don't want to pop them.. 

My original intention when purchasing these speakers was to add a small midrange driver to the equation, mount it and the tweet high in the pillar, 6.5" in the OEM door location.. 

After having listened to them at home, I'm thinking perhaps I may add a stout midbass driver to the mix, instead of a midrange driver.. Perhaps something like the SLS and PHDs both mounted in a custom kick, with PHD mounted higher in the door, tweeter in just above it??

Not sure what to do.. I do have them listed for sale, not asking a whole lot, they are pretty much brand new in their original boxes, complete and in immaculate condition.. Seller indicated they were brand new when I purchased them, upon close examination, everything seems to indicate his truth in the matter, they are absolutely immaculate.. 

So, to sell or not to sell? To add midbass or not? Perhaps the Boston Acoustics shells did not give them a fair shake with regard to midbass response?

Use the PHD 6.5" as midrange, add a stout midbass driver such as the SLS?

I am looking to go 4 way active, so I will not be using passive XO's.. 

Thoughts?


----------



## nanohead (Oct 21, 2013)

I'm not sure you can mount speakers in a home cabinet and assume that their dynamics and characteristics in a room will be anything like the sound of then mounted in a car. I'm using the FB 6.5 mounted in the lower door of my mustang and their mid bass performance is phenomenal. I'm crossing them at 100, and they're fantastic.


----------



## lust4sound (Apr 9, 2008)

nanohead said:


> I'm not sure you can mount speakers in a home cabinet and assume that their dynamics and characteristics in a room will be anything like the sound of then mounted in a car. I'm using the FB 6.5 mounted in the lower door of my mustang and their mid bass performance is phenomenal. I'm crossing them at 100, and they're fantastic.


In hindsight, my testing and observations were a bit short sighted.. I will go ahead and give them a rundown in the real world, car audio environment.. I'm sure I'll love them..


----------



## alyks (Oct 24, 2012)

Hi, i'm interested specs & parameters on PHD 6.1 studio pro and PHD 6.1 studio neo pro speakers in the PDF. 
Anyone have it?


----------



## OnYrMrk (Apr 20, 2009)

I will see what i can find.


----------



## defipodete (Aug 14, 2016)

Hello, I'm looking for AF Pro vs Studio Kit impressions, both woofer vs woofer, and tweeter vs tweeter (studio mini). 

Thank you.


----------



## OnYrMrk (Apr 20, 2009)

Best person here to talk about that is Don Amann. He is the USA Distributor for PHD and has used both the Studio set as well as the AF Pro set.


----------



## Elektra (Feb 4, 2013)

I have heard the studio and studio minis - TBH the decent - I would not say they better than the Focal BE tweeter.... I would choose the TBE tweeter over the PHD tweeters any day of the week.

I can't understand why anyone would try and use a tweeter that has a 5" flange and 100mm spike as a rear chamber?

Your mounting options are severely limiting - yes the FS is 680hz etc... but Scanspeak anything has 500hz FS for much less $$$'s 

Personally the Utopia kit anything is superior to anything PHD makes... 

I heard lots of comp cars that do very well in IASCA etc which don't sound as good as my Kit 7's... 

Just my 2c's 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DC/Hertz (Nov 27, 2011)

PHd once had some hype. That hyped seemed to die a few years ago.


----------



## Elektra (Feb 4, 2013)

DC/Hertz said:


> PHd once had some hype. That hyped seemed to die a few years ago.




Over hear it was all about that tweeter with that FS... I say what about the rest of the frequency range?

It annoyed me a little as that's all they talked about... 

I heard 4 cars with PHD stuff in them - one guy had 2 cars with them in heavy into comps... I hated both cars and I told him so as well...

Maybe that's why he doesn't speak to me anymore...

His best buddy also competed with a Kit 7 and we often listen to both cars side by side - the Utopias murdered the PHDs all the time 

This guy went from tuner to tuner and every time the car didn't sound great...

The out of tune kit 7 always sounded better - and my car was miles better with the kit 7's 

I think they decent - they have There place in the market - but for the price of the Studio mids and tweeters I would rather get the Utopias...

The fad over PHDs has also died off here as well - I hear the importer is struggling to sell it.. 

Guys want reputable brands like RF Focal Alpine etc... 

The audio market here has become very tough in the last 2 years from what I have seen - if it doesn't do 10000watts and 160dbs and costs like $200 nobody wants it...

Here a blown 10000watt sub sells faster than a Focal SQ sub 

I know I guy here who has a lot of PHD stuff including the studio minis for sale and not one item has sold in 5 months! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## defipodete (Aug 14, 2016)

Ok, that was unexpected  But lets dig it deeper, and leave TBe for a moment - didnt have them, and not planning to buy one. But in comparison with scan speak illuminators - you think, that studio mini is step back ? 

Waiting for other opinions. Also - what about woofers?


----------



## Elektra (Feb 4, 2013)

defipodete said:


> Ok, that was unexpected  But lets dig it deeper, and leave TBe for a moment - didnt have them, and not planning to buy one. But in comparison with scan speak illuminators - you think, that studio mini is step back ?
> 
> 
> 
> Waiting for other opinions. Also - what about woofers?




Definitely... I would never take PHD over the Illuminators and you can't compare the midbass to Scans either...

Look at it this way - spec wise the Scans kill the PHD in every way - FS, Xmas , frequency extension etc..

Also the scans are used in just about every high end brand in the home industry - some super expensive home setups use Scans 

As I said before they decent - I just won't fork out that $$'s for them - the Studio tweeters cost about the same as Scanspeak's Top Illuminator tweeter - beryllium - or very close to it. 

If the speakers were half the price then maybe they could be considered a decent choice - but then who has the space to fit a studio tweeter in there car? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## defipodete (Aug 14, 2016)

How about Audio Development MM or Sinfoni Tempo? You have any experience with them?


----------



## Elektra (Feb 4, 2013)

defipodete said:


> How about Audio Development MM or Sinfoni Tempo? You have any experience with them?




Nah we don't get those brands here - I am sure they good as lots of guys use them here..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## defipodete (Aug 14, 2016)

Back to topic - problem i got to understand what you are writing here is that i compared af 1c tw with SS illuminator directly and there is no deep hole between them - SS has more intense and clear mid tones (snare), maybe a bit more acurate staging... but thats all - i was hoping, that Studio mini tweeter (im not interested at all in big spike Studio  ) will be that big step forward, that will eat illuminators . If its not real - that will be big disapointment for me.... 

Still - no one else had any contact with these speakers?


----------



## Elektra (Feb 4, 2013)

defipodete said:


> Back to topic - problem i got to understand what you are writing here is that i compared af 1c tw with SS illuminator directly and there is no deep hole between them - SS has more intense and clear mid tones (snare), maybe a bit more acurate staging... but thats all - i was hoping, that Studio mini tweeter (im not interested at all in big spike Studio  ) will be that big step forward, that will eat illuminators . If its not real - that will be big disapointment for me....
> 
> 
> 
> Still - no one else had any contact with these speakers?




Which Illuminators? There are ones that cost $150 each to nearly $500 each...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## defipodete (Aug 14, 2016)

I got these D3004/660000


----------



## Elektra (Feb 4, 2013)

defipodete said:


> I got these D3004/660000




Are those the small format beryllium tweeters?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## defipodete (Aug 14, 2016)

no, big six magnets, textile dome. 
https://www.madisoundspeakerstore.com/images/products/preview/d3004_6600.jpg


----------



## Elektra (Feb 4, 2013)

defipodete said:


> no, big six magnets, textile dome.
> 
> https://www.madisoundspeakerstore.com/images/products/preview/d3004_6600.jpg




Oh ok... Scans have a big reputation I am pretty sure you will be fine with the scans - maybe you should demo the PHDs to put your mind at rest..

Personally scan illuminator vs PHD I would def look more into the scans


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## defipodete (Aug 14, 2016)

Dont doubt that - just i have these scans for over 5 years, they are great but i want to try something new, not typical . But you know - always forward. As im in Poland - its impossible to find demo here . 

Never the less - thank you for help!


----------



## Elektra (Feb 4, 2013)

defipodete said:


> Dont doubt that - just i have these scans for over 5 years, they are great but i want to try something new, not typical . But you know - always forward. As im in Poland - its impossible to find demo here .
> 
> 
> 
> Never the less - thank you for help!




Why don't you try the illuminator beryllium drivers?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jp_88 (Mar 11, 2018)

Hi Everyone, 

I'm planning to buy Car speakers and I'm interested in PHD Studio line Mid bass speakers. I found this thread started in 2013 and it has dealers information for North America. I'm not sure If those dealers still work with PHD. I live in Ontario, Canada. Does anyone know the dealers information for PHD Speakers brand? Do they have a distributor in USA/Canada? 

Thanks!


----------



## SQ Audi (Dec 21, 2010)

jp_88 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I'm planning to buy Car speakers and I'm interested in PHD Studio line Mid bass speakers. I found this thread started in 2013 and it has dealers information for North America. I'm not sure If those dealers still work with PHD. I live in Ontario, Canada. Does anyone know the dealers information for PHD Speakers brand? Do they have a distributor in USA/Canada?
> 
> Thanks!


I have reached out to PHD and am expecting an answer today. As of late, PHD does not have a Distributor in the USA/Canada. But, they are negotiating currently with a prospective Distributor. I will let you know further when I find out something.


----------



## Elektra (Feb 4, 2013)

Personally I have heard just about everything PHD has to offer from there entry stuff to there ridiculous Studio drivers - personally I don’t hear anything that the likes of Focal and other brands can’t match or do better for less money...

There studio tweeters are questionable if they were intended to be installed in a car with that 5” flange and rear chamber 

I think anything from Focal Flax and above will work better and sound better...imho 

PHD is nothing special... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jp_88 (Mar 11, 2018)

Elektra said:


> Personally I have heard just about everything PHD has to offer from there entry stuff to there ridiculous Studio drivers - personally I don’t hear anything that the likes of Focal and other brands can’t match or do better for less money...
> 
> There studio tweeters are questionable if they were intended to be installed in a car with that 5” flange and rear chamber
> 
> ...


I have used PHD speaker before and they sound great in my car. I'm just thinking of going for Mid-bass speakers from PHD (not the tweeters). For tweeters, I would go for Scan-Speak Illuminator series textile dome. I have never tried Focal, but I'll do a research on that.

Thanks!


----------



## Elektra (Feb 4, 2013)

Why don’t you just use the scans midbass drivers tried and tested many times over 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jp_88 (Mar 11, 2018)

Elektra said:


> Why don’t you just use the scans midbass drivers tried and tested many times over
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My friend is running Scan-Speak kit now and he sounded PHD mid-bass is better than a Scan-Speak. Thats why, I'm having a mixed config in my mind.

So my Configuration basically looks like this,

ZAPCO DC 364 RMS 720watts 4 Channel amp, 
Scan-Speak Illuminator series textile Dome tweeters, 
PHD Studio series Mid-Bass, 
JL Audio W3V3 Micro sub with in-built Amplifier.

Thanks!


----------



## SQ Audi (Dec 21, 2010)

jp_88 said:


> My friend is running Scan-Speak kit now and he sounded PHD mid-bass is better than a Scan-Speak. Thats why, I'm having a mixed config in my mind.
> 
> So my Configuration basically looks like this,
> 
> ...


Honestly, their studio series midbasses are pretty good, but the best bang for the buck that they have as far as midbasses go is their FB Pro midbass. It is very solid, will handle good power and is very musical. I would put it on par with the FLAX series as I have heard both. I am not affiliated with PHD anymore, but they make a solid product for sure.


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

jp_88 said:


> I have used PHD speaker before and they sound great in my car. I'm just thinking of going for Mid-bass speakers from PHD (not the tweeters). For tweeters, I would go for Scan-Speak Illuminator series textile dome. I have never tried Focal, but I'll do a research on that.
> 
> Thanks!


I, most likely, still have a set or two of Studios here among the many cases of PHD product sitting here.


----------



## Elektra (Feb 4, 2013)

SQ Audi said:


> Honestly, their studio series midbasses are pretty good, but the best bang for the buck that they have as far as midbasses go is their FB Pro midbass. It is very solid, will handle good power and is very musical. I would put it on par with the FLAX series as I have heard both. I am not affiliated with PHD anymore, but they make a solid product for sure.




I dunno I heard a few cars with various levels of PHD and they were no match for my Utopias in anyway - the price of the studio speakers are pretty comparable to the utopias after discounts etc 

I found there drivers to have too much distortion... and these were in competition cars 

I far preferred my utopias personally 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SQ Audi (Dec 21, 2010)

Elektra said:


> I dunno I heard a few cars with various levels of PHD and they were no match for my Utopias in anyway - the price of the studio speakers are pretty comparable to the utopias after discounts etc
> 
> I found there drivers to have too much distortion... and these were in competition cars
> 
> ...


You didn't say utopia, you said Flax. BIG difference.


----------



## Elektra (Feb 4, 2013)

SQ Audi said:


> You didn't say utopia, you said Flax. BIG difference.




Lol... sorry about that...

I have heard KRX and Flax even polyglass I still maintain my view point here...

If your buying for cheap then why not - get them. But if they gonna cost closer to Flax and KRX even Utopia then my money is not with PHD...

I know a guy who bought the studio tweeter (big one) the midbass and 4” mids not studio and he paid the exact same price as a BNiB kit 7 active was going for...

I thought he was mad personally - I heard his car and it was nothing special my kit 7 sounded miles better...

But whatever floats peoples boats I suppose...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elektra (Feb 4, 2013)

There is a guy selling his PHD ... it’s been months prior to this AD which has been running since February - what this pick doesn’t show is that only one person showed interest in it....

The price advertised is the same as a Brax ML1, Focal TBE many Scans and AF GB series...

Nobody is interested in these products.... 

I mean seriously look at the size of it! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SQ Audi (Dec 21, 2010)

Maybe not in your neck of the woods, but there is a market for it, especially with kick panels and deep pillar mods. I am not saying that they sound better than the Utopia BE's, but they sound damn good. I was on the Focal competition team for a number of years. Tuned correctly, these speakers can really sing. 

Now your friend got seriously raped because the Studio 1.1 tweeter here in the states and let's just say the 4" AF Pro would equal to about $2000...at the very most. The No7 Utopias are around 6700 with Crossblock, and about 4000 without.


----------



## Elektra (Feb 4, 2013)

SQ Audi said:


> Maybe not in your neck of the woods, but there is a market for it, especially with kick panels and deep pillar mods. I am not saying that they sound better than the Utopia BE's, but they sound damn good. I was on the Focal competition team for a number of years. Tuned correctly, these speakers can really sing.
> 
> 
> 
> Now your friend got seriously raped because the Studio 1.1 tweeter here in the states and let's just say the 4" AF Pro would equal to about $2000...at the very most. The No7 Utopias are around 6700 with Crossblock, and about 4000 without.




He paid about $2000 for his and yes the 4” sounds familiar... Utopia prices are not the same prices over your side a kit 7 active is around $2000 as well...

If your gonna spend $2000 rather buy the Kit 7’s....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SQ Audi (Dec 21, 2010)

Elektra said:


> He paid about $2000 for his and yes the 4” sounds familiar... Utopia prices are not the same prices over your side a kit 7 active is around $2000 as well...
> 
> If your gonna spend $2000 rather buy the Kit 7’s....
> 
> ...


Totally agree with you on that. The Kit 7's are above the PHD overall sound. Most definitely.


----------



## Elektra (Feb 4, 2013)

SQ Audi said:


> Totally agree with you on that. The Kit 7's are above the PHD overall sound. Most definitely.




Yeah I loved mine to be honest - gonna build a different setup using Brax 3 way and a 23W Scanspeak sub with a P6 DSP and SPLX1000.... totally stealth setup only see the sub in the back all the amps hidden 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## defipodete (Aug 14, 2016)

I have Studio 1 limited, and yes, they are ridiculus big, but in home audio they are gem .


----------



## Elektra (Feb 4, 2013)

defipodete said:


> I have Studio 1 limited, and yes, they are ridiculus big, but in home audio they are gem .




Yeah I think if your using them in a home setup they fine - in a car I think they too big and too expensive compared to known high end brands 

I recently heard a car that’s totally PHD using the new smaller format Studio tweeter and the studio midbass drivers and a PHD 4” not sure what model and to be honest it’s sounds OK... 

To me it sounds grainy and lacks detail and naturalness - this has been my experience on all the PHD cars I have heard..

None have impressed me enough to look at purchasing them... 

Dunno it might just be me... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

